

Ask HN: Best job boards to post developer classified ad - rikramer

Hi All, My co-founder and I have been working on the site yesdater.com.  Conservatively speaking the site is ~80% complete to reaching an MVP, however my co-founder who is the technical lead has had to step away from the project for personal reasons.  We are looking for someone to take us to the finish line; someone who knows Rails and has strong design skills.<p>Question:  Has anyone on HN compiled a list of the best technical job-posting boards?  If not, are there job posting sites that are the clear market leaders?  Apologies if this has been asked before.<p>Also if anyone has interest in working with us, please reach out to me at richard@yesdater.com.  Thanks!
======
petervandijck
Depends on which location you're hiring in. (if any)

